
Ongoing · On “Custom XML” - wglb
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/12/22/On-Custom-XML
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1010803>

See also:

<http://searchyc.com/microsoft+word?sort=by_date>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1010543>

